# maintainace



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have 2002 auto Altima, I am approching 50k on it.. 

what kind of maintainace services you would recommened? I've already got Radiator flushed/drained, about to get new tires. Is there anything else I should do? Please advice. 

last time, I got the oil chage, I waited for like 4500 miles almost; my "service engine soon" light came on, after the oil change, it went away in day or two. Are those indicator that sensetive or I may have some other issues. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There could be any number of issues that caused your light to pop on. Try this procedure, but you have to do it EXACTLY as it says or you won't see what the code was/is. Take a watch with a second hand with you so you can nail it down to the second. After you are done, post what code you found on here and someone can tell you what the issue is/was.



> To check the fault code yourself from the comfort of your own garage, put the ECM in "Diagnostic Test Mode II" by doing the following:
> 
> 1) Sit your butt in the driver's seat.
> 2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
> ...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

As for the maintenance, I wouldn't recommend anything other than to just have systems checked at regular intervals. HVAC and tranny would be good to have looked over, but I would just change fluids at regular intervals and wait for something to sound funny.


----------

